# [Jamaica]-Summer 2010



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-08-22








By jlaw4584 at 2010-08-22


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-08-22








By jlaw4584 at 2010-08-22


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-08-22








By jlaw4584 at 2010-08-22


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-05









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-05









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-05


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-05









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-05









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-05


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-05









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-05


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-05


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new photos from Jamaica DanteXavier


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-05









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-05


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-05









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-05


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-05









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-05









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-05









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-05


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

Been neglecting this thread for a while. My computer is back online now though so I'll get back on it!

These are a couple of photos of my hometown, Spauldings:









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

More of Spauldings:









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

Spauldings Town Centre:









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

cool shots....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ For once again very nice photo-tour around Jamaica


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21









By jlaw4584 at 2010-09-21


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-11-15


----------



## craperskys (Oct 31, 2008)

sadly, i'm disillusioned.

jamaica looks kinda neglected on your pics. :/


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Jamaica is still a working progress. With better economic growth it will become better and better. Those pics are actually typical of the island. 

Good job dante.


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

I appreciate the feedback guys


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice shots from a nice country!

regardings from Brazil!


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks tchello!


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

*Mandeville, Jamaica
*









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16









By jlaw4584 at 2010-12-16


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good post. I remember this place well.


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

craperskys said:


> sadly, i'm disillusioned.
> 
> jamaica looks kinda neglected on your pics. :/


Don't feel bad. Many folks----especially white people from countries like Europe, USA, Australia, and Canada only picture the Caribbean based on the gorgeously seducing images travel agencies, television etc, present to the general public. When in fact the Caribbean and other tropical paradises have a lot of poverty to deal with, despite their gorgeous geography and wonderful climate. People should embrace the entire country and its realities and not just the pricey vacation resort they stay at.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the pics of Jamaica..


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

Very nice pics of Mandeville!


----------

